# Neave Strobe



## Ravens (Apr 8, 2007)

Some of you may have seen this before. I know smaller versions have been around; I've never personally seen one this big.

EDIT: (left out the html) www.neave.com/strobe

Anyway... personally, I find this amazing and highly entertaining. I don't know all of the biophysics behind it (I have an idea), but it reproduces the effects of psychedelics on your visual field for a few seconds. Follow the directions (don't do this if you have photographic epilepsy or whatever its called....). Look at the exact center of the strobe for 30 seconds (it says 20, but give it some more time). Then look at anything in the room. Be sure to have the light on to get the full effect.

*Now*, if you want to see something _really_ cool: If you have tabbed browsing, open the Neave Strobe in one, and keep this thread open in the other. If you have windows open two windows. And on either, before you start looking at the strobe, position the mouse over the tab or window that would open up this thread. Pick one of the pictures below.

Now, stare at the strobe for about 30 seconds, don't take your eye off the middle, and since your cursor is already on the tab to bring this thread up, click it while you're looking, and look at one of the pictures below.

This sounds complicated, but its not.

BTW, for optimal effect, stare intently at the center of the strobe, but when you look at the pictures, kind of "unfocus" your eyes in the same way you would "unfocus" them while looking at one of those 3-D images (where you find the hidden image). 

It helps.

Enjoy.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 8, 2007)

Son, what HAVE you been smokin'?  

I'm wondering if this is a good idea, given our recent conversation about _pharmakeia_ on this thread. Not saying it is or isn't, just wondering...


----------



## Ravens (Apr 9, 2007)

Meg,

Tell me you're not serious. 

 

I haven't dipped into psychedelia since 1999; completely lost the fascination. _However_, I've never seen that strobe before, and I find it highly interesting, medically, psychologically, or whatever, that it can replicate the visual effects.

Did you look at the site?


----------



## Ravens (Apr 9, 2007)

It would probably help if I posted the link to the Neave Strobe. I messed up the html and forgot to put it back in the first time.

If this doesn't work as a link, just type the web addy into your browser:

www.neave.com/strobe


----------



## Staphlobob (Apr 9, 2007)

I thought it was interesting. I really enjoyed the second picture you posted. Looked kind of like an aomeba moving around.

After a few moments the strobe image takes on a different quality. 

Reminds me of stuff from 35 years ago.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey JD, I really like the first picture - can't load the strobe, I don't have Javascript or those other bells & whistles. I'll take your word for it.

Pax!


----------

